# New guy question



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was wondering what size shrimp is best to use?? thought about buying some tonight, hung around the seafood dept at the local wally world for a few minutes looking at different bags before I decided to just go with the old standby of liver(payed off with what is my PB channel to date 5lbs) and do you guys doctor up the shrimp in any way?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i normally buy 30-40 count.plain raw white or tiger shrimp.you can add vanilla or garlic,but it works fine straight out of the bag.even better after frezing/thawing a time or two.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank You Sir for the help.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

IMO the size doesnt really matter, I usually buy the 60-80ct RAW shrimp...But alot of times Ill break it in half and use pretty small hooks, so I dont think size matters all that much, and like Misfit said, its good right out of the bag, I have used it with Garlic before but I dont see that it is any better than just regular old shrimp


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the help, I almost bought some shrimp this afternoon but bought some frozen shad instead, Im going to try and make it out tonight if I do much of anything I will post.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I noticed your post in the central ohio section, Smally. I always do much better with fresh caught shad vs. the frozen ones. Personally I change the bait as soon as I think the blood is drained from it, too.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

No luck on the shad, if blood needed to come from it I was screwed from the start because there was none, I dont know if this had to do with being frozen or what, how old this stuff is Im not sure, the shop owner said it was out of the Ohio River, I thought it might work out lastnight as the water was 2 foot higher than what it was the night before, I thought they might be laying there waiting for something to wash down to them, might give gills a try next, Thanks again guys for the tips and info.


----------

